# wire strippers



## oldtennisguy (Oct 12, 2017)

stripping holes above the pivot or below ??
which do you prefer ??
I have always used tools with the stripping holes above the pivot, but see many good looking tools with the holes below the pivot.
what say you ???


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've always used the ideal reflex t-stripper.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Never tried below.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

we use crocs


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ideal above the pivot. I've tried blow many times and they just don't feel comfortable and they are awkward having to release your grip sometimes to get the wire inbetween the handles. You can also control the pressure better with the Ideals. I can adjust my grip to just nick the insulation then bend the wire to break it and pull it off. No nicks on the copper at all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used both and the above the pivot are just faster and easier to use.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

You couldn't force me to use strippers with the holes below the pivot.


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

If all I had to work with were strippers with holes below, I'd go buy a new pair with holes above. Way more natural feeling to me.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jack Legg said:


> we use crocs
> View attachment 114945


Looks very nice. Used to be, if you wanted screw cutters you had to use those silly above pivot strippers.
I have never used the one you picture, but I damn well will look for them. In fact I need a new pair.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the croc juniors. Love them. #8 stripper there.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I switched to the crock Jrs too. I like the curved cutter too cause I can use it to strip belden cable.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a brand new pair of the yellow handle Ideal strippers. Well anyway for two days this week I was changing out exterior HPS and interior HPS high bays , working off a zoom boom lift. The dust / dirt was caked on the fixtures. I ruined my strippers that are now black from the soot. I tried washing them with soap and hot water, it worked some, but they still make my hands dirty just using them, and Thursday and today I was finishing inside two different houses with fresh white paint. I had to keep washing my hands about every 5 minutes so I wouldn't make black fingerprints everyplace. This is my crybaby sad face.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Above pivot for me, they are just more natural. I use these https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-45-918-Kinetic-Reflex-T-Stripper/dp/B000NAX8BA

They are great for stripping live 120 because of the added molding for the thumb press.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

What do below the pivot look like? Sorry but I'm lost on this thread?!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

zac said:


> What do below the pivot look like? Sorry but I'm lost on this thread?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Like this


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I carry a set of these with me too https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-30-428-Combination-Crimp-Strip/dp/B000AAI7BY
I use them for cutting screws and crimping but never to strip wire.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

NDC said:


> Like this


Oh now I see. 
I would say only homeowners, handyman and framers use unders.
Also people in Australia may have a bent for them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I could never use strippers below the pivot. That's what hacks and auto techs do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I could never use strippers below the pivot. That's what hacks and auto techs do.


I have them and use them for ignition wires.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I have a brand new pair of the yellow handle Ideal strippers. Well anyway for two days this week I was changing out exterior HPS and interior HPS high bays , working off a zoom boom lift. The dust / dirt was caked on the fixtures. I ruined my strippers that are now black from the soot. I tried washing them with soap and hot water, it worked some, but they still make my hands dirty just using them, and Thursday and today I was finishing inside two different houses with fresh white paint. I had to keep washing my hands about every 5 minutes so I wouldn't make black fingerprints everyplace. This is my crybaby sad face.


Carburetor cleaner, it will also take carbon stains off your clothes.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

Above for sure...


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I have the Southwire MPSCP that I got for a very, very good deal. They have the stripper below the pivot. It works well as long as you have enough length on the wire. It's nice for that old caked on insulation that is a bitch to get off. Gives you more leverage. I still prefer above for sure though.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Milwaukee NextGen strippers exclusively for me. I have small hands and always find thin grip pliers to feel awkward. Plus you get a very nice squared needle nose tip to make perfect loop on solid and doubles as strong needle nose pliers. Only downside is you can't cut bolts shorter than 1/4" due to the thick joint.

Milwaukee NexGen Electricians Wire Strippers 48-22-3079/202966263

And I use these for anything #8 to #2 cutting/stripping : Knipex 6" cable shear


----------

